# Stick Shifters



## partsguy (May 13, 2015)

Are there any stick shifters that can be made to work with a modern day 5-speed to 8-speed internal shift hub?


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 13, 2015)

Any Schwinn 5 speed shifter can be used on the new 5 speed hubs. You will just have to shift slowly until it shifts into next gear just like you would on a fastback


----------

